# 700lb deadlift



## fubaseball (Oct 1, 2013)

[ame]http://youtu.be/1aG46Dtx1Sk[/ame]

I FINALLY hit it... I have been so close to hitting 700 it's not even funny. I believe it was becoming a mental barrier big time... But I raped this ahit and now it's on!!!!!


----------



## Big-John (Oct 1, 2013)

Awesome brother! I hit a pr today at 475 and felt great. Gonna go for 505 in a few weeks. Can't wait to get on you're level.


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice!!. Fu do you bb row regularly as well?. T


----------



## xmen1234 (Oct 1, 2013)

That went up smooth!  Nice pull.  Congrats!


----------



## fubaseball (Oct 1, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Awesome brother! I hit a pr today at 475 and felt great. Gonna go for 505 in a few weeks. Can't wait to get on you're level.



475 is good man! Just keep plugging away! It has not been a fast process I'll tell you that much!


----------



## fubaseball (Oct 1, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Nice!!. Fu do you bb row regularly as well?. T



No.... I actually don't do any accessory work for back. I squat and DL on same day. So by the time I get those two in I am spent and just ready to go home haha I really need to keep up on it though


----------



## fubaseball (Oct 1, 2013)

xmen1234 said:


> That went up smooth!  Nice pull.  Congrats!



Hanks xmen!!! It's a huge mental barrier lifted off me


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 2, 2013)

Well about fricken time !!   Right on brutha! ib..


----------



## fubaseball (Oct 2, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Well about fricken time !!   Right on brutha! ib..



Haha no shit! After just missing it in May, it's been a Long time coming


----------



## AnaSCI (Oct 2, 2013)

That is a some major weight fubb!!


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 2, 2013)

Your a strong MUtHA!!


----------



## fubaseball (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks guys... I'll feel "strong" when I win my Pro Card though haha


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 5, 2013)

good lift bro! Solid

Hawk


----------

